# Um ano depois, regressou a neve ... 28 Janeiro 2007



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 23:26)

Acho que o evento desta manhã merece um tópico especial, onde se agrupem todas as notícias, imagens, fotos, videos e modelos deste dia especial. 
*Para memória futura!*

Penso eu que meteorológicamente falando, o evento desta manhã foi especial. Se algum moderador achar que não, então que elimine a mensagem.

Começo pelo run do modelo GFS das 12:00 para as 12:00h, mas alertando que a neve começou um pouco antes, entre as 10:30 e as 11:00, na zona da Grande Lisboa. À medida que a frente avançava, por volta das 13:00/13:30 tinhamos relatos aqui no forum de neve abundante no Oeste.

GFS 12:00 500hpa






GFS 12:00 850hpa





Animação IR, entre as 00:00 e as 15:00





Imagem Modis 11:25 UTC, parece um gatinho adormecido, encolhido com as patinhas caídas sobre o Algarve e Sul de Espanha , se o Sporting não tivesse empatado, diria que parecia um leãozinho  




(Link original de alta resolução)

A nível de temperaturas/pressão/ventos, socorro-me desta excelente estação que está aqui na minha zona, e onde se vê muito bem como a partir das 09:00 da manhã as coisas se passaram:





(Link da estação)


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 23:30)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*

Sim senhor, boa análise  

Esta situação merece de facto um tópico próprio para nós próprios tentarmos perceber como foi possível a queda de neve com as isos tão altas, será certamente um bom tópico de debate.


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 23:49)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*

Imagem Meteosat, às 12:00z por indicação do Fil no tópico de seguimento:





(Link para a imagem original em alta resolução)


----------



## GranNevada (28 Jan 2007 às 23:50)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*

É fundamental ver as sondagens de altitude .
Alguém sabe onde se podem ver ?


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 23:53)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=638&page=123´


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2007 às 00:03)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*



GranNevada disse:


> É fundamental ver as sondagens de altitude .
> Alguém sabe onde se podem ver ?



Tens aqui um site magnífico que já tinha posto nos links de sites de meteorologia:
http://weather.uwyo.edu/upperair/sounding.html


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2007 às 00:16)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*

Dados de Lisboa, dia 28/01 às 12Z, num site indicado pelo "Minho":


```
08579 Lisboa Observations at 12Z 28 Jan 2007

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
   PRES   HGHT   TEMP   DWPT   RELH   MIXR   DRCT   SKNT   THTA   THTE   THTV
    hPa     m      C      C      %    g/kg    deg   knot     K      K      K 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 1011.0    105    3.2    0.9     85   4.06     30     12  275.5  286.7  276.2
 1000.0    191    2.8   -0.1     81   3.81     35     14  275.9  286.6  276.6
  939.0    698    0.4   -0.3     95   4.00     79     25  278.5  289.7  279.2
  925.0    819    0.8   -0.1     94   4.12     90     27  280.1  291.7  280.8
  922.0    845    0.7   -0.2     94   4.12     95     27  280.3  291.9  281.0
  860.0   1403   -0.7   -1.4     95   4.03    100     33  284.5  296.1  285.2
  850.0   1497   -0.9   -1.6     95   4.02     95     33  285.2  296.8  285.9
  842.0   1573   -0.9   -1.6     95   4.06     94     34  286.0  297.7  286.7
  767.0   2307   -5.0   -6.2     92   3.15     80     43  289.2  298.6  289.8
  700.0   3027   -9.1  -10.7     88   2.43     95     39  292.4  299.8  292.8
  673.0   3327  -11.0  -12.9     86   2.12     95     35  293.6  300.2  294.0
  614.0   4026  -15.3  -17.9     80   1.53     90     27  296.4  301.3  296.7
  581.0   4446  -17.9  -21.0     77   1.24    100     31  298.1  302.1  298.3
  565.0   4652  -19.6  -23.1     74   1.06    105     33  298.5  302.0  298.7
  508.0   5435  -26.1  -31.1     63   0.56    101     38  299.8  301.7  299.9
  500.0   5550  -27.1  -31.7     65   0.54    100     39  299.9  301.8  300.0
  473.0   5942  -30.4  -34.5     67   0.43    100     35  300.6  302.1  300.7
  432.0   6581  -35.9  -39.2     72   0.30     84     36  301.6  302.6  301.6
  421.0   6759  -37.2  -41.5     65   0.24     80     37  302.1  302.9  302.1
  400.0   7110  -39.9  -45.9     53   0.16     95     43  303.1  303.6  303.1
  399.0   7127  -40.0  -46.7     49   0.14     95     43  303.1  303.6  303.1
  396.0   7179  -40.5  -49.2     39   0.11     95     43  303.1  303.6  303.2
  394.0   7213  -39.9  -50.9     30   0.09     98     41  304.4  304.7  304.4
  384.0   7389  -40.1  -66.1      5   0.01    115     35  306.4  306.4  306.4
  376.0   7532  -40.0  -67.5      4   0.01    110     31  308.3  308.4  308.3
  355.0   7925  -39.8  -71.5      2   0.01    140     33  313.7  313.8  313.7
  333.0   8362  -39.5  -75.9      1   0.00    140     31  319.9  319.9  319.9
  330.0   8424  -39.5  -76.5      1   0.00    144     32  320.7  320.7  320.7
  316.0   8718  -41.4                         165     39  322.1         322.1
  300.0   9070  -43.7                         170     47  323.6         323.6
  298.0   9115  -43.9                         175     49  323.9         323.9
  279.0   9554  -46.3                         178     33  326.7         326.7
  266.0   9870  -46.6                         180     21  330.7         330.7
  262.0   9970  -46.8                         165     17  331.9         331.9
  259.0  10046  -46.8                         150     17  332.9         332.9
  250.0  10280  -47.1                         155     23  335.9         335.9
  243.0  10468  -47.9                         140     23  337.5         337.5
  233.0  10746  -49.0                         160     14  339.9         339.9
  229.0  10860  -49.5                         150     12  340.8         340.8
  222.0  11065  -50.3                         140     14  342.6         342.6
  201.0  11717  -50.7                         120     23  351.9         351.9
  200.0  11750  -50.7                         120     23  352.3         352.3
  196.0  11881  -51.0                         120     21  353.9         353.9
  184.0  12289  -51.9                         180     10  358.8         358.8
  174.0  12650  -52.7                         175     12  363.3         363.3
  171.0  12763  -53.0                         190     16  364.7         364.7
  166.0  12955  -53.4                         175     16  367.0         367.0
  154.0  13440  -54.5                         185     14  373.1         373.1
  150.0  13610  -54.9                         180     12  375.3         375.3
  145.0  13827  -54.9                         160     12  378.9         378.9
  140.0  14051  -55.0                         215     10  382.6         382.6
  129.0  14573  -55.0                         265      2  391.6         391.6
  120.0  15035  -55.1                          90      4  399.6         399.6
  118.0  15143  -55.1                          85      8  401.5         401.5
  116.0  15251  -55.5                          80     12  402.8         402.8
  114.0  15361  -55.9                          85     12  404.1         404.1
  109.0  15645  -56.9                          60     12  407.3         407.3
  100.0  16190  -58.9                          90      6  413.6         413.6
   87.9  16997  -61.5                         197     15  424.0         424.0
   87.0  17060  -61.5                         205     16  425.2         425.2
   70.0  18410  -62.1                         105      2  451.2         451.2
   68.0  18589  -62.2                          20      8  454.7         454.7
   67.0  18680  -62.3                          25     12  456.5         456.5
   66.7  18708  -62.3                                     457.0         457.0

Station information and sounding indices

                             Station number: 8579
                           Observation time: 070128/1200
                           Station latitude: 38.77
                          Station longitude: -9.13
                          Station elevation: 105.0
                            Showalter index: 4.14
                               Lifted index: 10.93
    LIFT computed using virtual temperature: 10.97
                                SWEAT index: 158.90
                                    K index: 23.00
                         Cross totals index: 25.50
                      Vertical totals index: 26.20
                        Totals totals index: 51.70
      Convective Available Potential Energy: 0.00
             CAPE using virtual temperature: 0.00
                      Convective Inhibition: 0.00
             CINS using virtual temperature: 0.00
                     Bulk Richardson Number: 0.00
          Bulk Richardson Number using CAPV: 0.00
  Temp [K] of the Lifted Condensation Level: 272.62
Pres [hPa] of the Lifted Condensation Level: 948.88
     Mean mixed layer potential temperature: 276.77
              Mean mixed layer mixing ratio: 3.90
              1000 hPa to 500 hPa thickness: 5359.00
Precipitable water [mm] for entire sounding: 14.83
```


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2007 às 02:35)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*

Esta situação surpreendeu-nos a todos, muito mais que a situação do ano passado. Não me consigo explicar como pôde ter nevado a cota 0 com aquela situação quando na noite de quarta para quinta vi chover aqui a 700m com -2ºC a 850 hPa. No evento de 29 Jan do ano passado a depressão deslocou-se de norte para sul ao logo do território e as temperaturas a todos os niveis eram inferiores, mas este ano olhando para a animação de satélite, parece que as nuvens vêm quase do golfo de Cádiz:

http://fil.web.simplesnet.pt/meteopt/anim_20070128.gif (2,44 MB)

Eu só me explico isto pela precipitação forte que originou o que em Espanha se designa por "desplome", ou seja, a descida acentuada da cota de neve devido à forte precipitação.


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2007 às 02:38)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*

Vou juntanto mais alguma informação ....

Imagem Vapor Água às 06:00





Imagem Vapor Água às 24:00





PS: A imagem mais interessante seria a das 12:00, mas acho que houve um problema com o satélite, pois a imagem dessa hora não aparece...
De qualquer forma, a primeira imagem do vapor de água é muito interessante, pois nela já se vê a rotação da depressão a SW de Lisboa, e só três ou quatro horas depois essa mesma rotação foi visivel nas imagens tradicionais (Vis & IR).


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2007 às 02:46)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*



Fil disse:


> Eu só me explico isto pela precipitação forte que originou o que em Espanha se designa por "desplome", ou seja, a descida acentuada da cota de neve devido à forte precipitação.



Teria alguma lógica, nós cá tinhamos ISO's muito baixas em altitude. 
Mas no entanto, há uma coisa que eu náo consigo compreender. Se fosse isso, como se explica a queda acentuada das temperaturas logo à chegada da frente, a partir das 09:00h, e quase uma hora ou mais antes de haver precipitação ?


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2007 às 02:56)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*



Vince disse:


> Teria alguma lógica, nós cá tinhamos ISO's muito baixas em altitude.
> Mas no entanto, há uma coisa que eu náo consigo compreender. Se fosse isso, como se explica a queda acentuada das temperaturas logo à chegada da frente, a partir das 09:00h, e quase uma hora ou mais antes de haver precipitação ?



No noite de dia 24 também cheguei a ter períodos de forte precipitação por aqui e até com isos mais baixas do que em Lisboa esta manhã, e a temperatura andou sempre pelos 4/5ºC, sempre que precipitava a temperatura subia.


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2007 às 03:38)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*

A partir das 3/4h GMT da madrugada do dia 28/01 ocorreu aquilo que parece ser a desfragmentação da depressão inicial, havendo depois disso uma circulação para a esquerda (Portugal) e para a direira (SO espanhol).

E olhando para as imagens, a circulação para Portugal é muito mais forte do que a outra. É tão forte que somos nós agora que estamos a  atrair para o norte de Portugal toda aquela instabilidade que já há vários dias se desenvolvia desde as Canárias, e que fará  certamente chover por aqui amanhã e depois.

Será que no início dessa fase não ocorreu uma entrada de ar extremamente frio, de todo o norte e interior da Peninsula, sugado  directamente para a o interior da frente da depressão que rumava a Lisboa, que depois conjugada com as ISO's já excepcionalmente baixas que existiam, acabou por originar a neve ?


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2007 às 04:33)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*



Fil disse:


> Esta situação surpreendeu-nos a todos, muito mais que a situação do ano passado. Não me consigo explicar como pôde ter nevado a cota 0 com aquela situação quando na noite de quarta para quinta vi chover aqui a 700m com -2ºC a 850 hPa. No evento de 29 Jan do ano passado a depressão deslocou-se de norte para sul ao logo do território e as temperaturas a todos os niveis eram inferiores, mas este ano olhando para a animação de satélite, parece que as nuvens vêm quase do golfo de Cádiz:
> 
> http://fil.web.simplesnet.pt/meteopt/anim_20070128.gif (2,44 MB)
> 
> Eu só me explico isto pela precipitação forte que originou o que em Espanha se designa por "desplome", ou seja, a descida acentuada da cota de neve devido à forte precipitação.



Eu pelo que vi as temperaturas mto baixas ocorreram de forma mto localizada, somente na região de Lisboa.
Embora a 850hPa não houvesse mto frio, o que me pareceu é que a distribuição da temperatura em altura não obdecia ao  gradiente térmico vertical e portanto  havia mto frio junto à superfície, será que era por a pressão ser relativamente elevada a essa hora ou foi por esar mto proximo do centro do nucleo depressionário?, eu penso k não foi devido à precipitação, esta ajudou de facto, mas se repararem a partir das 8h a temperatura começa a descer mto lentamente, ao contrario do esperado para um amanhecer.


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 09:28)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*

Boas,

de facto surpeendeu-me (é iso que eu gosto na meteorologia )
É raro nevar com as temperaturas a 850hPA a 0 ou -2ºC, depende da intensidade do frio no seu sentido descendente e pela animação nota-se que evouluiu rapidamente, acelarando esse processo e momentaneamente as condições permitiram que esse fenómeno ocorresse momentaneamente, i.e. estavam reunidas todas as condições.
Não sei se recordam mas salvo erro há 3 anos nevou no N do deserto da Arábia Saudita e estava uma linha de 546dam 0-1ºC a 850hpa, 30ºC a 500hPa e grande instabilidade!
Surprendeu mais do que o ano passado


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2007 às 12:01)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*

Algumas fotos:

*Muitas fotos e video do forista Santos na zona oeste aqui*
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=730


Outras fotos:

*Tocadelos, Loures*










Fotos de Sónia Moreira via Portugal Diário

*Avessada, Malveira*







Fotos de Palmira Costa via Portugal Diário


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 18:32)

*Re: 28 JAN 2007: Um ano depois, regressou a neve ...*

Boa análise!  

Eu umas horitas antes por volta da 1h  estava a passar precisamente pelo outro corredor da esquerda e ao passar em serras mais altas (700 metros) as condições estavam a piorar, as temp. não eram muito baixas, o mínima que tive foi de 0,5ºC, mas estava carregado de húmidade e por isso estava a nevar com uns flocos bem grandes e com intensidade.
O mais provavel é ser isso mesmo, quando encaracolou levou ar frio consigo e ajudou à festa!


----------

